
Diploid: k8s-native CI/CD for people who hate needless complexity with passion - seeekr
https://github.com/seeekr/diploid
======
seeekr
I'm currently working on this tool as part of moving a set of semi-legacy
services from what my client calls "puppet hell" to a well-structured, easily
manageable k8s deployment. The goal is for the client, not being a k8s nut
themselves though having decent devOps experience, to be able to understand
and manage all relevant aspects of the setup completely themselves.

For our current uses the tool is almost sufficient, and generally works, but
it is nowhere close to being fininshed in terms of what I envision for it.

The state of documentation is very rough (ie. basically nonexistent for all
practical purposes), but if there's interest AMA and I'll respond and write up
more documentation. Just not sure how much interest there is for that at this
given point in time.

